# Anchors



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Been meaning to get an anchor for some time the old plate weight just doesn't hold if it's a bit choppy. Seen in a bcf catalogue the cooper anchor. How do these perform compared to the fold out ones. Checked in search and some people think the cooper is quite bulky how big is it? What is the best option


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Skorgard loves his coopers viewtopic.php?f=45&t=52415&p=548774&hilit=+cooper#p548774 - like many south aussies !


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The Cooper provides excellent holding power. It is bulky, for it's weight (1 kg), but the superior holding is worth putting up with the bulk.

I believe they may be doing some R & D on a new smaller and lighter version for kayaks. This may be released soon.

trev


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've heard a milk bottle filled with sand works pretty well. and if it snags no great loss.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

a couple of guys I have fished with use Cooper anchours but for the areas we fish I'm not sold on them
could be the tide flows we park in but a 2.5 folding anchour with a lenth of chain holds most places


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Got the folding one cooper was too expensive and wasn't convinced on it holding powers. Can always add chain to the folding one if need be


----------

